# What Did You Do To Your Bike Today?



## Sped Man (May 31, 2013)

*What did you do to your bike today?*

My 1933 Mead Ranger was dragging its big behind around like if an anchor was attached to it. I overtightened the bolts when I was took it apart to grease the bearings up. What did you do to your bike today?


----------



## OldRider (May 31, 2013)

I rode mine


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2013)

Finished waxing all the pieces on this monstrosity (before photo). Will assemble tomorrow, and take "after" photo to send to the folks that sold her to me.






Got it back together today. Certainly not showroom condition, but it looks better than it did.


----------



## DonChristie (May 31, 2013)

I rode my Dx last nite, does that count? This is another bike of mine, only temporarily, lol. Had another one back out of buying it today. Fixie anyone?
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3835735433.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 31, 2013)

Fixed a flat.  The first time in years Mr.Tuffy and thornproof tubes have allowed a flat that was not a catastrophic tube &/or tire failure.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Finished waxing all the pieces on this monstrosity (before photo). Will assemble tomorrow, and take "after" photo to send to the folks that sold her to me.
> 
> View attachment 98536




Only a moron would post a picture of the wrong side of the bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2013)

*nothin*

getting ready to take the 47 western flyer out for a ride.:o


----------



## daved66 (Jun 2, 2013)

I ride my newly found yard sale $10 1964 hollywood to the store for a paper and coffee.  Yard Sale bikes I find are my favorites.  I even added an old school speedometer to it that came with a $5 phillips 3 speed bike, speedometer is the only reason I bought it the phillips.

love yard sale bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2013)

Just went for coffee after tracking down a weird bump vibration in the pedals.. think its the 70yr old chain binding up..or pedal bearings


----------



## OldRider (Jun 2, 2013)

daved66 said:


> I ride my newly found yard sale $10 1964 hollywood to the store for a paper and coffee.  Yard Sale bikes I find are my favorites.  I even added an old school speedometer to it that came with a $5 phillips 3 speed bike, speedometer is the only reason I bought it the phillips.
> 
> love yard sale bikes.




Dave, what is the year on that Phillips SA hub? With a bit of a spit shine and grease those vintage 3 speeds are easily worth 100-125 in my neck of the woods. Five bucks is a steal!


----------



## daved66 (Jun 2, 2013)

hub says 68.  gold bike good paint, tires shot, front rack ok.   bike just needs some love~

just missing a fun speedometer now~


----------



## snirt54 (Jun 2, 2013)

I borrowed my brother's pipe bending machine to reshape the backbone on this 1887 53 inch Columbia light roadster. I had to fabricate  pressing blocks on a milling machine to fit the 1 3/8 inch tubing to make the bend. Here is a before and after picture. The next projects will be finding or fabricating a Kirkpatrick style seat and a spoon brake. Perhaps this cheapskate will have to find some real pedals instead of the 1/2 inch bolts that I am using


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 2, 2013)

Bent a kickstand to fit my 1945 military model Compax then went for a ride. I'm looking for the correct kickstand if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 2, 2013)

Adjusted my daughters three speed SA on her vintage Raleigh, JB welded some holes in fenders I am modifying for my Silver King Hex Tube. Layed some bondo on a few dents in same fenders, Sanded and primed another fender. Changed light bulb on my Luxury Liner headlight (it was shop day) Rode my Whizzer to work today....


----------



## 2speed (Jun 2, 2013)

*finished painting my elgin robin frame fork*

i finally got time to sit down long enough to lay out the stripes on a late robin.man it looks nice


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 2, 2013)

*i got beat up by my bike.*

nothing went my way today. worked on a couple b-6s all day and i got neither of them up and riding yet. i hate that . work all day and no test ride . doough


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2013)

vincev said:


> Only a moron would post a picture of the wrong side of the bike.




That was my only before photo from the seller. I've updated post with the finished bicycle and the correct side of bicycle as per your request......................................jerk.


----------



## then8j (Jun 2, 2013)

*I added a new head badge to a project bike.......does anyone have info on it? I just got it because of the cool factor*.


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 2, 2013)

*1935 Elgin Blackhawk*

I turned this:




into this:




This is the '35 Blackhawk I bought from stingrayjoe. I finally got around to putting it together today.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 2, 2013)

I put some dice valve caps on. My bike is now complete


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 2, 2013)

snirt54 said:


> I borrowed my brother's pipe bending machine to reshape the backbone on this 1887 53 inch Columbia light roadster. I had to fabricate  pressing blocks on a milling machine to fit the 1 3/8 inch tubing to make the bend. Here is a before and after picture. The next projects will be finding or fabricating a Kirkpatrick style seat and a spoon brake. Perhaps this cheapskate will have to find some real pedals instead of the 1/2 inch bolts that I am using




Nice job on the pipe bending.
What is the history on this bicycle?


----------



## Wcben (Jun 3, 2013)

I completely tore down my Racycle... More parts going out for Nickle and, time for paint!


----------



## snirt54 (Jun 3, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Nice job on the pipe bending.
> What is the history on this bicycle?




I bought this bicycle last November at an auction in Aurora, Nebraska. It was part of an estate that included 13 antique cars. My brother bought a 1932 V12 Cadillac for $12,000 at the same auction. I paid $2,600 for the bicycle. All of these items had been in the local museum for about 35 years,but they were running out of storage space.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 3, 2013)

Added accessories to wifey's bike whirley birds x3, roadblaster horn, AC speedo, license plate


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 3, 2013)

*Well it was yesterday .....*

*I finally finished my Wingbar & maiden voyaged it at the CYCLONE COASTER ride on Sunday

PLEASE NOTE ... NO Wingbars were harmed in the build of this Wingbar ... NOTHING & I mean NOTHING was modified on the original bicycle frame or fork to achieve what you see ... It's a close fit but the 24" x 3" wide tires fit right under her .. I built this for the upcoming INK & IRON Show out here in Long Beach ... so if you are in the area ... come on by & say hi ... Ride Vintage .. Frank

 ... good times 
*


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought this bicycle last November at an auction in Aurora, Nebraska. It was part of an estate that included 13 antique cars. My brother bought a 1932 V12 Cadillac for $12,000 at the same auction. I paid $2,600 for the bicycle. All of these items had been in the local museum for about 35 years,but they were running out of storage space.

Good price on the roadster.
Should make a nice rider.
Are you posting on www.thewheelmen.org
?


----------



## snirt54 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good price on the roadster.
Should make a nice rider.
Are you posting on www.thewheelmen.org
?
Giovanni,
I have signed up for the wheelmen forum but haven't participated yet. I have been a Wheelmen member since 2010 and have communicated with some of the members buying parts advertised in the club newsletter. So far I have just been lurking on the forum.

Drew


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> That was my only before photo from the seller. I've updated post with the finished bicycle and the correct side of bicycle as per your request......................................jerk.




Dave,I'm glad you accept constructive criticism so well.As for being a moron ?Yes you really are.


----------



## sqrly (Jun 5, 2013)

I took apart a 50's JC Higgins 24" girls bike.  Gonna sell the rack, chainguard, tank and handlebars and scrap the rest most likely.  Anybody need anything?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2016)

I replaced the badly bent and twisted crank in my Snyder built HTB.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 5, 2016)

worked on an LED conversion for the headlight and taillight from an old generator set off a Collegiate I got a month ago...

these flashlights are $1 at Dollar General:



 

dissected view:


 


 
forgive my lousy soldering skills:


 
a little hot glue to hold the board to the reflector:




threaded it thru the hole in the housing and snapped it all together:


 

soldered leads to the battery holder:




it works!  it works!


 
Now, I did this all already a couple days ago with the headlight, but I was experimenting with crimp connectors because of my lack of soldering skills.  It works, but it's really temporary and the plan now is to go back through and solder everything AND find a proper switch to mount in the headlight housing.


 


 

It seems to work pretty well, though!


 



 

I also need to figure something out for the taillight, as the batteries don't fit in the housing. Maybe some kind of little battery case/switch that'll attach to the underside of the rack right next to where I mount the light (haven't exactly figured that out yet either).

Kills me that I can't go into Radio Shack anymore and buy little parts and pieces for stuff like this...


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 5, 2016)

Complete teardown and rebuild. Rollfast rat rod. 2 speed manual Bendix hub. Modern crank set.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 5, 2016)

I changed tube....a crap load of tubes.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2016)

Soaked a stubborn front crank shaft with Kroil, trying to remove the crank arm so I can service the crank bearings on the 39 Colson rear steer
With no success[emoji35] 











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2016)

Hang in there John, although I understand your frustration.


----------



## Eatontkd (Aug 6, 2016)

I cleaned some parts for my Rudge project: from this....


to this...


 
and these....



 to these...



 
just having some fun on a hot/humid central PA kinda day!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 6, 2016)

I looked at mine but built an s2 five speed stingray rim for a friend


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 6, 2016)

Installed a 57 Cudahy license plate (not sure where Cudahy is, anyone?) and 2 decals on the 57 Monark Coupe De Ville. Plate from a fellow CABER and decals from Memory Lane Classics.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Installed a 57 Cudahy license plate (not sure where Cudahy is, anyone?) and 2 decals on the 57 Monark Coupe De Ville. Plate from a fellow CABER and decals from Memory Lane Classics.View attachment 347467 View attachment 347468 View attachment 347470




Here in CA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cudahy,_California


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 6, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Here in CA
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cudahy,_California



That's cool, thanks!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 6, 2016)

I was just going to say in Calif, we did a job down there.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 6, 2016)

Just googled Culahy. There's one in Wisconsin too, so ??? Not important, just trivial stuff.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 6, 2016)

Cudahy, Calif. There is nothing there, trust me. Lol!


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 8, 2016)

I moved my bike's from one side of the garage to the other in order to drag out an old freezer that died.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 8, 2016)

I thought about it.
I laughed about it.
And forgot about it.
Just look at my work space....Gotta clean this place up before anything gets done.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 8, 2016)

vincev said:


> Only a moron would post a picture of the wrong side of the bike.




It’s took some time, but Dave finally made the corrections.

Left side chain-guard




Right side chain guard.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 8, 2016)

parkrndl said:


> worked on an LED conversion for the headlight and taillight from an old generator set off a Collegiate I got a month ago...




finished!



 


 


 


 
--rick


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 8, 2016)

Cleaning the original spokes for my '41 CycleSchmuck. Also, spent another lunch at work removing globby blobby old weld. Someone did a real number on her. 
She will wear her battlescars proudly, though.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 9, 2016)

Been working on the clean and rebuild of this Paramount the last two days, not sure if ill be keeping it. Im not a real huge Paramount fan, but this one is my size and ill admit, it is starting to grow on me a little bit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mocked up this lil lady tonight. Hoping to get her all cleaned up and serviced in time for this weekend's OC ride.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 9, 2016)

put some apes off a Stingray Junior on my old Fleet.  i kinda like it.




 

that's my knucklehead 14-year-old waiting for me to take him to baseball practice.  he doesn't get the whole bike thing.

--rick


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 10, 2016)

Finished up working on the Paramount project today. Took it for a quick shakedown spin with no issues.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent out parts to the chrome shop.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 11, 2016)

I took my bike which I’m restoring for a ride today.




I have replaced the tires and removed the house paint that someone
applied long ago.
The chrome looks very good, makes me wonder why anyone would want to cover it up.
Basically I won’t be doing much else except enjoy the ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2016)

I Stripped, Painted, Striped and patina'd the rack and rear fender for my Bluebird.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 11, 2016)

Took the Huffman out for it's last ride. Sorry Huffy it's to the swap you go.....hope you don't get parted.
Stopped at the grease dump behind the Chinese restaurant .  I know a fellow that has a business cleaning the grease outta restaurant kitchen grill vents. He has a crew of guys and makes many $$$$$$$. Who would think of that huh?

 





KALUZNY BROS. ???? that's funny . They probably laugh all the way to the bank.





Don't forget our vets.....



Just realized i placed this in the wrong thread.....Should be in "what bike did you ride today". ......oh well...
Then the dusty trail home.....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

Stripped and mounted the Delta front loader I got from Jarod24.  Did a boiled linseed oil treatment to match the fenders. Looks right at home.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2016)

Just finished the sponge bath followed up with a light Pledge wipe down. This is my main rider with it's first cleaning after 5 years of being parked outside on the patio. The birds also used it as their main perch.


----------



## ricobike (Aug 15, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Stopped at the grease dump behind the Chinese restaurant .  I know a fellow that has a business cleaning the grease outta restaurant kitchen grill vents. He has a crew of guys and makes many $$$$$$$. Who would think of that huh?
> 
> KALUZNY BROS. ???? that's funny . They probably laugh all the way to the bank.




Believe it or not, theft of used grease from restaurants is a big problem in Chicago.  The problem is when they steal it, they aren't real careful about it and dump it all over the alleys.  Whodathunkthat too?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 20, 2016)

Well, while my seat parts for my Silver King are soaking, and the paint for my Camaro parts is curing, I'm going to start dismantling this pos.

 There's a few bits I can use or sell, the rest goes to the scrap yard. It's sat for far too long, back wheel is bent, kickstand bent, tires bald.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 20, 2016)

Inner tubes, rim strips, a brake cable, hardware, a nice chain, crank and chain ring assembly, all salvaged. Bye-bye-o!!






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

